# Sizes of Crickets



## JPost (Jun 5, 2004)

I was going to order some crickets from The American Cricket Ranch and I have no clue how big the sizes are.  They have 1 week to 6 week old crickets.  About how big exactly are the 6 week old ones?

Thanks.


----------



## JPost (Jun 6, 2004)

Come on!  Someone should be able to help!  :8o


----------



## Buspirone (Jun 6, 2004)

That would largely depend on the dealer's husbandy practices. I'd guess that one week old would be ~1/8"-1/4" and the 6 week old would be 3/4" to full grown. You could always e-mail the dealer and ask them what sizes their crickets are at the ages they have listed.

EDIT: Flukers has size and age listed:

cricket Size 
    6 week (approx 1")  
  5 week (approx 3/4")  
  4 week (approx 1/2")  
  3 week (approx 3/8")  
  2 week (approx 1/4")  
  1 week (approx 3/16")


----------



## JPost (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey! Thank you very very much!


----------

